# white stringy poop.



## ShatteredSkyy (Feb 22, 2006)

I read a few posts on here about white stringy poop. Two things came up. That the fish was fine and was just pooping the remainder of what was left in the digestive tack and that it was a tape worm. So what one is it. The digestive track thing seems a bit far fetched, and considering i feed them pellets twice a day unlikely that he doesn’t get any. So if its tape worms would this spread to my other fish and will it go away on its own? Is it life threatening? I would quarantine him but it is very hard to catch a 2" fish in a 225gal tank with a lot of rock structure to hide in. If it wont go away what do i use to treat it? will the treatment hurt any of the unaffected piranha?


----------



## gopiqpp (Oct 19, 2005)

ShatteredSkyy said:


> I read a few posts on here about white stringy poop. Two things came up. That the fish was fine and was just pooping the remainder of what was left in the digestive tack and that it was a tape worm. So what one is it. The digestive track thing seems a bit far fetched, and considering i feed them pellets twice a day unlikely that he doesn't get any. So if its tape worms would this spread to my other fish and will it go away on its own? Is it life threatening? I would quarantine him but it is very hard to catch a 2" fish in a 225gal tank with a lot of rock structure to hide in. If it wont go away what do i use to treat it? will the treatment hurt any of the unaffected piranha?


Difficult to say. My P's do it occasionally, and they arn't sick. If you feel it is tapeworm or somebody who has seen it before actually looks at it and confirms it you can dose the tank with praziquantel. Wont harm the fish or your biofilter.


----------



## ShatteredSkyy (Feb 22, 2006)

well i saw it a day after a fed them raw hamburger. i was thinking it may have been some fat?? it was 90/10 burger though i dont buy the cheap sh*t. think it could have been fat?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I wouldn't feed your piranha raw hamburger. Too many preservatives, chemicals, fats, unhealthy crap in that meat.


----------



## ShatteredSkyy (Feb 22, 2006)

well I wont again but I heard a lot of people do it, and i was eating one anyway so i tossed them some. they ate it right up.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

White stringy poop is a sign of internal nematodes. I forgot exactly what kind, but i remember DonH mentioning it to me when my Rhom was sick.


----------



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

white stringy poo? does ur white stringy poo move like it's alive? cuz then it's that intestinal worm , that fish get sum times . . .eh.. it like eats at their intestines till they crap out their entire intestianl system thus dying cuz they shat out their own body. . it's kinda grossly kool haha,

um . . ya, my frogs had it, and the guy was like , take it to a vet, meds will cost u about 100+ bux, and it might not even work, so i chucked em cuz that shtuff is SICK, i dont want that near me, gives me the creeps,

it was like apart of their poo, they poo and there's like tons of worms in it, and they hatch and grow , and aww sick i have to puke


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

Its planaria.dont worry just pick up on the water changes and vac the gravel every day if possible


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

lil fishy said:


> Its planaria.dont worry just pick up on the water changes and vac the gravel every day if possible


Sorry but I have to disagree. Planaria don't hand out on the fish's ass, they much prefer the glass.
When I feed my P lean beef heart, they will have white poop.


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

i feed mine squid and all i get are white turds(that dont move)


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

Round Head said:


> Its planaria.dont worry just pick up on the water changes and vac the gravel every day if possible


Sorry but I have to disagree. Planaria don't hand out on the fish's ass, they much prefer the glass.
When I feed my P lean beef heart, they will have white poop.
[/quote]
Ya I re-read the thread I dunno wut I was thinking definately something internal.


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

all my rhoms have left behind white poo? they all ate white food(shrimp Squid) is that why? just normal lookin crap but white?


----------

